# انت لية حزين؟ انت متعرفش معاك مين ؟



## ExtreemFXTrader (3 أبريل 2009)

الموضوع دا مبنى على ملاحظة اختى العزيزة راجعة ليسوع فى موضوع
يا لهوووووووووي كلكوا كدا (لية كدا يا حبيبي)​
لا متتخضوش:smi411: راجعة ليسوع كويسة وبخير :hlp:, هى تقريبا اتعدت من مرمر مارو فى طريقة تسمية مواضعها مش اكتر:t9: 

ندخل فى الموضوع 
كتير منا بيشعر بالحزن او الضيق او الاكتئاب احيانا لمروره بتجربه رغم انه مش عارف مين معاه!!

فية اسباب كتيرة للحزن والاحباط دا, بس فية سبب واحد يحمينا ويدينا القوى والسعادة والآمان والسلام وهو وجود الرب ...
يكفى ان معانا اللىفى ايده العالم كله(1) وفى نفس الوقت شايفنا وحاسس بكل واحد فينا يعنى مش بعيد(2) وفى نفس الوقت ملىء بالمحبة والسلام وبيسامحنا وبيحبنا(3)

اعتقد 3 عناصر تخلي كل واحد فينا مهما كانت مشكلته حاسس بالآمان والسلام والمحبة ..

 لية نزعل طالما عارفين ان ربنا متحكم فى كل شىء ومفيش حاجة بتحصل بدون علمه ؟

 لية نزعل طالما عارفين ان ربنا مش بس فى ايده كل شىء دا بيحس بيه وعارف مشاكله كلها ؟

 لية نزعل طالما عارفين ان ربنا ملىء بالمحبة؟ لانه هو منبع المحبة(الله محبة) وبيسامح وبيحبنا كلنا وعاوزنا نمشى فى مشيئته حتى لو سمح بتجارب صعبة ودا معناه ان ربنا عاوزنا فى ملكوت الله حتى لو دخلنا فى تجارب علشان نستحق هذا الاكليل.

وفية قاعدة عامة يا جماعة وهى كلما اردت الوصول الى النجاح لازم نتعب لازم نواجه اختبارات وعوائق علشان لو اجتزناها نستحق هذا النجاح .. الكلام دا ينطبق على اى حاجة فى حياتنا وبينطبق برضو على ملكوت السماوات 

بمعنى 
فى اى دراسة او كلية مش بمجرد الذهاب للكلية بشكل روتيني دورى هناخد الشهادة,
وبرضو مش بمجرد هنروح الكنيسة بشكل روتيني دورى ونصوم هندخل ملكوت السماوات !!

لازم ندخل امتحان علشان نستحق الشهادة اللى هناخدها دا اساسى وطبيعي.
ولازم التجارب والامتحانات فى حياتنا دا اساسى وطبيعي جدا  وكل اللى مع يسوع دخلو فى تجارب صعبة جدا فى حياتهم علشان يستحقو الشرف دا 

واى كلية بنحتاج مذاكرة وحضور محاضرات طوال السنة علشان نقدر نواجه الامتحانات وننجح فية 
وفى طريقنا للمسيح مهم اننا نحضر الكنيسة والصلاة طوال حياتنا علشان نقدر نواجه التجارب والامتحانات اللى بتقابلنا بقوة وايمان وثقة

بعض الناس بنشوفهم فى حياتنا فى وسط مشاكل وضغوط مادية صعبة بنلاقيهم سعداء وفى سلام داخلى رائع ... يا ترى اية السبب اية اللى يخليهم بالسعادة والسلام دا فى الظروف اللى هما فيها ؟
لانهم ذاكرو طوال حياتهم واما جاء اول اختبار نجحو فية وعدوه بسلام وفى انتظار الاختبار التالى بفرح لانهم عارفين ان كل اختبار بيمر بيهم  وبينجحو فية بيقربهم للمسيح اكتر  


التجارب اللى بنمر بيها مهما كانت صعبة هى مجرد امتحان بس مش على ورقة اجابة ... ولا علشان ناخد شهادة جامعية للاستخدام الأرضى ...


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 أبريل 2009)

كلمات اكثر من رائعة
لكنه ذلك العقل البشري الذي ينطلق 
في بحر من اليائس
في عالم من الاحباط والمشاكل
التي سرعان ما نقوم بنسيان رب المجد
نحن لانعمل مايقوله لنا الكتاب المقدس
ملقين كل همكم عليه

هنعمل ايه
ده العقل البشري
ومحدوديته


شكرا ليك اخي العزيز
ربنا يعوضك
تقبل مروري​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا ExtreemFXTrader

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (4 أبريل 2009)

> لية نزعل طالما عارفين ان ربنا ملىء بالمحبة؟ لانه هو منبع المحبة(الله محبة) وبيسامح وبيحبنا كلنا وعاوزنا نمشى فى مشيئته حتى لو سمح بتجارب صعبة ودا معناه ان ربنا عاوزنا فى ملكوت الله حتى لو دخلنا فى تجارب علشان نستحق هذا الاكليل.



كلام روعة 
فعلا ربنا بيسمح بالتجربة علشان هو مرتب خير لينا بعدين ............يا ريت كلنا ندرك الكلام ده و نؤمن بيه ايمان حقيقى 
شكرا اخويا على الكمات الروووعة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أبريل 2009)

كلام جميل جدا 

فعلا موضوع رائع

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 أبريل 2009)

> *فية سبب واحد يحمينا ويدينا القوى والسعادة والآمان والسلام وهو وجود الرب ...
> يكفى ان معانا اللىفى ايده العالم كله(1) وفى نفس الوقت شايفنا وحاسس بكل واحد فينا يعنى مش بعيد(2) وفى نفس الوقت ملىء بالمحبة والسلام وبيسامحنا وبيحبنا(3)
> 
> اعتقد 3 عناصر تخلي كل واحد فينا مهما كانت مشكلته حاسس بالآمان والسلام والمحبة ..
> *


*كلامك جميل جدا يا اكستريم 
بجد انا استفدت جدا من العناصر اللي انت كتبتها 

بجد كلام يعطي تعزية جميلة وسلام داخلي للنفس وارتياح 

مواضيعك بتعجبني لانها بتتميز بالفكر المنظم والمرتب والمقنع
الرب يبارك في حياتك​*


----------



## gigi angel (5 أبريل 2009)

كلام جميل اوى وموضوعك اكتر من رائع 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2009)

*كلمات جميلة اوووووى
ميرسى ليك بجد
وربنا يفرح كل قلب حزين
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

*كلام جميل ومفيد جدااا

تسلم ايديك أكستريم

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (5 أبريل 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> كلمات اكثر من رائعة
> لكنه ذلك العقل البشري الذي ينطلق
> في بحر من اليائس
> في عالم من الاحباط والمشاكل
> ...


شكرا لردك الجميل الواعى يا بيشوى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## happy angel (5 أبريل 2009)




----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (6 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا extreemfxtrader
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


الموضوع نور بمرورك اخى الحبيب كليمو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (7 أبريل 2009)

zezza قال:


> كلام روعة
> فعلا ربنا بيسمح بالتجربة علشان هو مرتب خير لينا بعدين ............يا ريت كلنا ندرك الكلام ده و نؤمن بيه ايمان حقيقى
> شكرا اخويا على الكمات الروووعة
> ربنا يباركك​


تمام انتى وصلتى لاهم نقطة فى الموضوع لية ربنا بيحطنا فى تجارب ولية بنحزن وبنتعب من التجارب دى رغم اننا عارفين انها مجرد اختبار وان ربنا مش بعيد عنا وبيحبنا


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (11 أبريل 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> كلام جميل جدا
> 
> فعلا موضوع رائع
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​


المهم تكون استفدت منه 
شكرا لمرورك وردك الجميل يا بطل


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2009)

*وحشتنا مواضيعك الجميله يا أكستريم
ميرسى وربنا  يباركك*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 أبريل 2009)

موضووووووووووووع رائع جدااااااااااااا
وجاه فى وقته
شكرااااااااا اخى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (14 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *كلامك جميل جدا يا اكستريم
> بجد انا استفدت جدا من العناصر اللي انت كتبتها
> 
> بجد كلام يعطي تعزية جميلة وسلام داخلي للنفس وارتياح
> ...


*انا بشكرك على ردك المشجع الجميل دا يا راجعة ليسوع وسعيد ان الموضوع افادك 
*


----------



## ماريتا (14 أبريل 2009)

_مشكلتنا اننا ضعاف ودة الى بيخلى الشيطان يسيطر علينا _
_لكن لازم نكون عارفين ومؤمنين ان ربنا موجود ولو وثقنا فى وجودة هنلاقية_
_موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا ExtreemFXTrader _
_ربنا يبارك حياااااااتك_​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (14 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسييي اكستريم
موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 أبريل 2009)

موضوع اكثر من راااااااائع ومهم جداااااا
شكرا جزيلا لتعبك اخي​


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

موضوع ...زقوي ....وحلو


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 أبريل 2009)

gigi angel قال:


> كلام جميل اوى وموضوعك اكتر من رائع
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


شكرا لمرورك وردك الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## magdy_lilian (15 أبريل 2009)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> [COLOR=Green[SIZE=5]التجارب اللى بنمر بيها مهما كانت صعبة هى مجرد امتحان بس مش على ورقة اجابة ... ولا علشان ناخد شهادة جامعية للاستخدام الأرضى ...
> تعليق جميل وموضوع فعلا معزي الله يعطينا التجارب ويعطينا القوة لمواجهتها....امين​


----------



## nonaa (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع اكستريم
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 أبريل 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *كلمات جميلة اوووووى
> ميرسى ليك بجد
> وربنا يفرح كل قلب حزين
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


يسعدنى ان الموضوع عجبك واتمنى تكونى استفدتى منه فعلاً 
وميرسى لمرورك الجميل وردك المشجع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (17 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا يا اكستريم فعلا كلمات اكثر من رائعه ومعزيه جدا وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل ومفيد جدااا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك أكستريم*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


 شكرا يا مايكل على مرورك وردك الجميل المشجع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## beso0o (21 أبريل 2009)

موضوع حلو اوى 
تسلم ايدك ExtreemFXTrader


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 أبريل 2009)

*عندك حق لما بقع فى تجربة اكيد بحزن وبدايق 

بس لما بفوق بحس بايد ربنا معايا بتنقزى فى اخر لحظة 

علشان يقولى انا موجود انا حمايكى انا حافظك فى نينى عينى 

قد ايه ربنا حنين واعظم اب 

مرسية يا اكستريم لكلامك الجميل ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 أبريل 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


شكراً لمرورك الجميل امنا الغالية هابى انجل


----------

